# The rest of our stuff



## Gary Max (Sep 24, 2008)

We are doing shows now---this pic is from last weekend.
Just thought you folks might enjoy seeing the rest of our wares.
Oh I ended up moving the sign to the front table---I just wanted to see if it would hang like that


----------



## Brandon25 (Sep 24, 2008)

So much for me being your competition, neighbor. LOL. That stuff is WAAAY out of my league. Some fantastic work there!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 24, 2008)

Are those things made in China?


----------



## thewishman (Sep 24, 2008)

Looks great, Gary. Hope everything sells!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 24, 2008)

Gary, That was the picture before the show started right? Now Marge has to get busy and replace all she sold.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 24, 2008)

Rub it in Roy---go ahead I can take it. 

Margie (aka Wife) has been selling the heck out of her stuff---she's about to run out of inventory.

Brandon---we do this full time----the only time I ain't in the shop is if we are doing a show. If you get down this way (Campbellsville) stop in.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice display Gary.  Reminds me partly of my own booth.  I'm not crazy about the sign being turned like that on an inside corner.  I do love the sign though.  Where did you have that made, and don't say "Kentucky!", unless it really was, but seriously, I need a made in Michigan and my company name, and a Wolverine eating the people in your sign...er, maybe not the last part


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 24, 2008)

Jeff I had it made in Wis.---PM me and I will get you the info


----------



## Nick (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice booth, looks like you are a multi talented person. What things does your wife make?


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 25, 2008)

Nick-- the stuff in this pic that Margie makes would be everything hanging on the walls and the Piggy Banks on the tables. She makes about 20 items total running from toys to Christmas tree ornaments. Right now sales have been so good that she is running out of stock----may be time for a price hike.


----------



## marcruby (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice work by both you and Marge.  I didn't realize you were into hollow vessels that much.  The look very nice.  One day we'll have to trade secrets!!

Marc


----------



## MobilMan (Sep 29, 2008)

Lots of nice things you two have there.  Lots of talent.  Price hike?  My motto all my years in business was 'A fast dime is better than a slow dollar.'  Maybe a small raise but as long as it's moving & you're making a good profit [& fun]  you've got the public interested.  Keep it up-sounds like you are doing real good.


----------



## angelofdeath (Sep 29, 2008)

Gary, that is a pretty nice set up...keep up the great work


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 29, 2008)

Gary Max said:


> Right now sales have been so good that she is running out of stock----may be time for a price hike.




Maybe not, if things are selling well you are probably priced just right..... 


.......but if you are going to sell near me, double your prices.. 

that way on my stuff "the price is right"  


Good looking booth... but agree don't like the fold in the sign..


----------

